# Warnmeldung CPU FAN



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen ,

habe seit ca. 1 Woche folgendes problem.
Nach dem einschalten des PC´s taucht folgende Meldung auf :

WARNING Your Computer CPU FAN fail or speed too low.You can als disable this warning message in setup.
Diese Meldung kommt nicht immer vor.
P.S. Meine Frau hat es so vom Bildschirm abgeschrieben 

Habe darauf im BIOS alles nochmal nachgeschaut und alles ok.
CPU Temp. ist 34-36Grad und wenn der Prozessor arbeitet dann tut der CPU Kühler seine arbeit ganz gut.
Habe den Zalman CNPS9700 NT Kühler der erst knapp 4 Monate alt ist.

Hardware ist ein Athlon X2 6000+ Sockel AM2
Asus Mainboard M2N-SLI DELUXE mit der aktuellen BIOS Version

Bitte um Rat.

*
*


----------



## Momchilo (1. Dezember 2009)

Habe hier mit nem PC seit mehreren Jahren das Gleiche. Auch nen Asusboard (K8V Deluxe).
Wenn ich den Lüfterstecker in "PWR_Fan" stecke, hört die Meldung auf. Sie erscheint nur wenn der Lüfter in "CPU_Fan" steckt. Warum weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Momchilo ,

richtig ist das aber nicht.Bei mir taucht es wie beschrieben seit ca. 1 woche auf und das nicht immer.
Vorher hatte ich nie probleme gehabt.Habe erst gedacht das vielleicht das board einen weg hat oder der cpu lüfter.


----------



## longtom (1. Dezember 2009)

Bei manchen Bords braucht das Tachosignal des Lüfters beim start mindestens 800 U/min hat der Lüfter zu wenig kommt es zu einer Warnung , wenns keine Probleme (Temperatur usw..) gibt einfach die Warnmeldung im Bios ausschalten .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo longtom ,

wo genau wird es dann im bios deaktiviert?


----------



## longtom (1. Dezember 2009)

Kommt aufs Bios an ,beim Phönix Bios heißt die Option (PC HEALTH STATUS )  .
Dann sollte es CPU FAN WARNING  sein .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2009)

danke für deinen tip.werde mal nachschauen

komisch ist aber nur warum jetzt diese meldung erscheint wobei der kühler seit fast 4 monaten in betrieb ist


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2009)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> danke für deinen tip.werde mal nachschauen
> 
> komisch ist aber nur warum jetzt diese meldung erscheint wobei der kühler seit fast 4 monaten in betrieb ist



Meine Frau sagte mir gerade das sie dann die F1 Taste drücken muss damit der pc hoch bootet


----------



## longtom (1. Dezember 2009)

Is klar ,damit bestätigst du die Warnung gelesen zu haben .
Aber wenn die Sache plötzlich gekommen is solltest du evtl. mal besser nachsehen ob der stecker und das Kabel vom Kühler in Ordnung sind .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2009)

warum sollte was am stecker oder am kabel sein wenn alles vorher in ordnung war.werde mal nachsehen


----------



## mmayr (1. Dezember 2009)

Erstens verursacht nicht der Kühler die Fehlermeldung, sondern der Lüfter. Der Lüfter ist das was sich dreht, der Kühler ist das Metallteil, wo der Lüfter draufsteckt! 

Wenns keine Temperaturprobleme gibt, schalt die Meldung einfach im Bios ab. Mein Gigabyte-Board, das ich mal hatte gab diese Meldung auch immer aus. Falls deine CPU zu heiß werden sollte, schaltet sie sich eh aus. 

Mfg mmayr


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. Dezember 2009)

> Wenns keine Temperaturprobleme gibt, schalt die Meldung einfach im Bios ab. Mein Gigabyte-Board, das ich mal hatte gab diese Meldung auch immer aus. Falls deine CPU zu heiß werden sollte, schaltet sie sich eh aus.



jep!! ebenso ausschalten würde ich die "Press F1 To Continue" Fehlermeldung.


----------

